# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Info Penting..Emergency  Prepared.( sedia payung sebelum hujan..)..

## AsfenvV

Dear Sahabat Kois,.

kemarin ( 31 may )ada kejadian yg buat sport jantung...dug..dug..dug...
pas jam 12 siang PLN mati,.( daerah kebon jeruk jakarta barat)...
.dan emang sudah lama ini PLN gak pernah mati lagi, dan kalaupun mati paling cuma 30 menit ataupun 1 jam,....
dan ternyata kemarin mati lampu sampe jam 5 sore..,...

untung dirumah sudah pake inverter untuk prepared  airator resun LP 100,.., jadi masih agak tenang,.walau air kolam sudah mulai banyak buih nya dan tidak keliatan sehat lagi,...., dam bau amis sudah mulai keluar dari kolam..dan ikan sudah mulai jumping dan flashing beberapa kali,....

untuk temen temen sekalian harap prepared untuk kejadian seperti ini,....sedia payung sebelum hujanlah..)

dan untuk penangan setelah hidup lampu,..saya langsung buang air kolam 1/4 kolam,.......dan semua arator saya nyalain full,..dan pagi ini saya buang 1/4 air kolam lagi, dan masih banyak keliatan buih buih diatas permukaan kolam,....dan ikan puasa sejak mati lampi kemarin,....

Pertanyaan saya:  
1. apakah penangan yg saya lakukan sudah bener,....dan penambahan air yg banyak tidak membuat  
    ikan stress,..........?
2. apakah diperlukan bakteri starter lagi..?
3. adakah treatment yg lain yg harus dilakukan untuk membuat air nature lagi,.sementara chamber 
    biology sudah pasti keamrin terganggu

4.ikan dipuasakan samapai berapa lama..?

tolong sharing pendapatnya ya temen temen kois...

sampurasun..

----------


## Wawan Purwanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 3az

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wawan Purwanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

OM WAWAN,  
aku beli nya yg 2000w harga inverternya waktu itu Rp.2,1 juta,..bilang aja om sama ci patricianya, beli yg sma asfen  hobbys koi,...dia pasti ingat tuh om,...  ,...aku beli yg 2000w dengan estimasi bisa bertahan lama dengan airator resun LP 100 untuk 7-8 jam , aki yg aku pake 200amp,...

tapi masalah spec terserah om aja,...kalau gak salah inverter itu ada yg 1000, 1500, 2000, 3000 up,..sesuai kebutuhan aja om...

NB: kalau bisa nanti kalau pake inverter , gunakan stabilizer juga om , untuk mencegah voltage yg gak stabil,..inverterku waktu itu rusak gak bisa supply dari DC ke AC,....dan akhirnya di bantu perbaiki sama toko yg jual,...dan stelah aku kasih stabilizer,.sampe sekarang awet,........
om,.kalau ada no hp, call aku om di 0811923415,.aku bisa kirimin photo mms inverterku berikut aki nya......

semoga bisa membantu om...

----------


## TugubotO

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

